# Having a really bad day....



## arizonamom (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok, so maybe I just need to rant, or cry or whatever. I've been on Levoxyl since April 1st - .025mg (25mcg) once a day,in the morning. I was truly hoping that by now, April 30th, I'd feel somewhat better. I don't. I am so totally wiped out. I try to exercise/walk but afterwards I feel so exhausted. I need to lose weight as this hypo thing has put 20 pounds on me that I really don't want or need. I am supposed to have my first blood labs done mid-May (since beginning my Levoxyl) but I'm getting them done next Wednesday. I can't wait until mid-May. I truly think that I'm undermedicated and that I need a T3 drug (Cytomyl?). On my last labs, my endo checked my TSH 3.20 and my FreeT4 0.97 (with 0.63-1.67 being "normal") but not my FreeT3. So this time I'm getting the FreeT3 added to my labs (my endo didn't circle that blood test on my lab form so I added it myself!).

I just want to feel good again. I've been feeling like this for almost 5 years now. It's taken this long for someone to finally listen to me and not tell me that I'm fine, that it's an age thing or a menopause thing. Yes, I know age and menopause can and do make us feel like crap, but the way I feel is beyond crap!

Anyway, just had to get this off my chest.:aim25:


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry you are having problems and feel about it the way you do. It takes 6 weeks to 12 weeks before thyroid levels will reflect your thyroids true status from the medication and that is with each med. dose change. It can take weeks, months, even years to feel better. This is not an exact science therefore not 100% guarantee to all our health issues. Each one of us is different so the timing is up to our systems healing mechanism. Just have to keep hanging in there and have faith that your healing time will come. If you test too soon you might find yourself bouncing back and forth like a ping pong ball with med. dose changes and that is no fun either - take twice as long to arrive to where you want to be level wise.

"(my endo didn't circle that blood test on my lab form so I added it myself!)."

LOL! LOL! LOL! I have thought of doing the same too - let me know if it works and if doctor caught it. I just may do something like that. LOL! My Labs are due.

I put on 19 lbs since last August if that makes you feel any better to know you are not alone.

Hang in there - eventually it does get better even if just a little.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Your labs are similar to mine. I have been on Synthroid for only 4 weeks. I started with 25 of Synthroid daily for the first week, and then was upped to 50. I feel much, much better on 50. 25 is really a minimal dose, but your doctor is starting you slowly, which is the right way to do it. 50 is also a minimal dose. I think before you ask for a T3 drug, you may need a higher dose of Synthroid, based on your blood work when you get it done.

Did you bloat out on the Synthroid? I did badly the first week.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

25mcg is a very small dose but I would also suggest you test for Ferritin levels and Vit D levels as both can cause fatigue.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

You poor thing! I'm so sorry you are feeling bad. Yes, it does take a while for you to get your levels situated, but it can't hurt to go ahead and get a new set of labs done. I would wait before I added a T3 medication. They are very strong and it really is recommended that you up your T4 before adding a T3. Let us know what your labs show!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

arizonamom said:


> Ok, so maybe I just need to rant, or cry or whatever. I've been on Levoxyl since April 1st - .025mg (25mcg) once a day,in the morning. I was truly hoping that by now, April 30th, I'd feel somewhat better. I don't. I am so totally wiped out. I try to exercise/walk but afterwards I feel so exhausted. I need to lose weight as this hypo thing has put 20 pounds on me that I really don't want or need. I am supposed to have my first blood labs done mid-May (since beginning my Levoxyl) but I'm getting them done next Wednesday. I can't wait until mid-May. I truly think that I'm undermedicated and that I need a T3 drug (Cytomyl?). On my last labs, my endo checked my TSH 3.20 and my FreeT4 0.97 (with 0.63-1.67 being "normal") but not my FreeT3. So this time I'm getting the FreeT3 added to my labs (my endo didn't circle that blood test on my lab form so I added it myself!).
> 
> I just want to feel good again. I've been feeling like this for almost 5 years now. It's taken this long for someone to finally listen to me and not tell me that I'm fine, that it's an age thing or a menopause thing. Yes, I know age and menopause can and do make us feel like crap, but the way I feel is beyond crap!
> 
> Anyway, just had to get this off my chest.:aim25:


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw; I am so sorry you feel so badly! {{{{Arizonamom}}}}

It's too early in the game to even consider Cytomel. You are on a starting dose of T4 and as per your appt. in May, you should be seeing doc for labs and titration of your med every 6 to 8 weeks. 8 weeks is usually better as that is how long it generally takes for T4 to build up.

If after a reasonable amount of time, say about 8 month and doc has properly titrated your T4 and you do not feel better, it would then be time to get down and dirty with the labs and have TSH, FREE T4 and FREE T3 run. Both the Frees are unbound hormone available for cellular uptake. Free T3 is your active hormone.

Then we could have a looksee and help you determine whether Cytomel would be beneficial or not.

T4 converts to T3.

Hope this helps and I must comment that for most of us, the titration process is tedious and uncomfortable at best.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

"'(my endo didn't circle that blood test on my lab form so I added it myself!).' LOL! LOL! LOL! I have thought of doing the same too - let me know if it works and if doctor caught it. I just may do something like that. LOL!"

I try to cover all my bases. If I want an additional test I call the doctor's office and tell them I'm adding test XYZ to the lab order and if this is NOT ok then they should call me back and tell me so within 24 hours. I've never had one complaint.


----------



## arizonamom (Mar 10, 2010)

HeidiBR said:


> Your labs are similar to mine. I have been on Synthroid for only 4 weeks. I started with 25 of Synthroid daily for the first week, and then was upped to 50. I feel much, much better on 50. 25 is really a minimal dose, but your doctor is starting you slowly, which is the right way to do it. 50 is also a minimal dose. I think before you ask for a T3 drug, you may need a higher dose of Synthroid, based on your blood work when you get it done.
> 
> Did you bloat out on the Synthroid? I did badly the first week.


I did get kind of puffy for a week or so after I started the meds. However, some days, I still feel kind of bloated - my hands are that way right now, and sometimes my ankles seem to be that way. I will see what my next labs have to say and then discuss upping my Levoxyl from 25 to 50.


----------



## arizonamom (Mar 10, 2010)

Lovlkn said:


> 25mcg is a very small dose but I would also suggest you test for Ferritin levels and Vit D levels as both can cause fatigue.


My endo checked my Vit D levels and told me they were low. I'm taking a Vit D supplement along with my daily multi-vitamin. My ferritin levels are ok - I get them checked every four months due to kidney issues (which are not the cause of my fatigue).


----------



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

Sorry you are feeling so bad! I have no advice for you but know that my thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## Mariposa (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi, Sending lots of prayers your way.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

arizonamom said:


> Ok, so maybe I just need to rant, or cry or whatever. I've been on Levoxyl since April 1st - .025mg (25mcg) once a day,in the morning. I was truly hoping that by now, April 30th, I'd feel somewhat better. I don't. I am so totally wiped out. I try to exercise/walk but afterwards I feel so exhausted. I need to lose weight as this hypo thing has put 20 pounds on me that I really don't want or need. I am supposed to have my first blood labs done mid-May (since beginning my Levoxyl) but I'm getting them done next Wednesday. I can't wait until mid-May. I truly think that I'm undermedicated and that I need a T3 drug (Cytomyl?). On my last labs, my endo checked my TSH 3.20 and my FreeT4 0.97 (with 0.63-1.67 being "normal") but not my FreeT3. So this time I'm getting the FreeT3 added to my labs (my endo didn't circle that blood test on my lab form so I added it myself!).
> 
> I just want to feel good again. I've been feeling like this for almost 5 years now. It's taken this long for someone to finally listen to me and not tell me that I'm fine, that it's an age thing or a menopause thing. Yes, I know age and menopause can and do make us feel like crap, but the way I feel is beyond crap!
> 
> Anyway, just had to get this off my chest.:aim25:


So sorry you are feeling so horribly  25mcg is pretty low, and more than likely you need an increase (maybe several), I am on my 2nd increase now (75 mcg) it does take about 6/8 weeks to feel the full effects of your dosage. Hopefully you will begin to feel better very very soon! BIG HUGS!!!!


----------

